# Painted the house



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

The house was resided back in the 70's with aluminum siding. It is in real good condition other than the paint was getting real chalky and thin. I power washed the whole house to get the chalky paint off and scrubbed it real good to wash off any other contaminates. 

Windows masked off, ready to spray. 1:00 sat afternoon.



3:00 sat afternoon. Right hand side wall of the garage was also done.



Sunday morning. I brush painted the front of the garage/kitchen that was brown. That took 2 coats with the brush and took as long to do as it took to spray the main part of the house


----------

